
Startup Waitinglist Time to wait - kpextremetech
My question is basically how long does it usually take to get access to a Mobile App&#x27;s Startups Waiting List to the app :) it seems like a very interesting app and would benefit me a lot
I came upon this startup just now -- AppAll Mobile (www.appallmobile.com) and twitter (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;AppAllHQ)<p>(they just launched from what it seems) and I signed up. Seems like a really cool and useful product for many.<p>From what I saw on their website and tweets today it&#x27;s like a &quot;Dropbox&quot; but for Mobile Apps. So you can have as many apps as you want and your device uses up no storage.
======
kpextremetech
Just because I've signed up for Mobile apps like Mailbox and Robinhood before
and it took quite a while so I was wondering how long would AppAll take do you
think on average

